# September Haulage courtesy of Mac :)



## User49 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I haven't had money to buy mac for ages so I was absolutely over the moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to see that since I'd worked for them since march i had aquired some lovely credit online! Here is my haul! I got  

Bootblack liner
Select Moistureblend NW20
Blacktrack Fluidline
Blackground paint pot (it looks awesome with mink and sabel on top!)
Smoothblue Tecknakhol (great with Teal Pigment on top!)
Pink Lemonade Lipglass (my new ABSOLUTE favorite gloss)
Lychee Lux Lipglass
Brush Cleaner
Studio Fix Nw15 
Studio Fix Powder NW15- i'd never had it before on my on and had to give it a go as a quick fix for my purse when i'm out... i like it... it works
Sharkskin Shadestick (I can't believe how long I've been into Mac and never bought this!!!)
Teal as a prezzie for my mom
Mascara X (use it on customers a lot but never myself, as it turns out I prefer Pro Lash!)
And Prep and Prime for skin... 
And I won a prize and got Antique Green Pigment (woop!)

This haul is going to keep me happy as I have no £ left and can't afford any COC or Overrich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







AND I found a perfectly cute storage solution from QD for only £2.00!! I got loads for the new kitchen (have just moved house with my boyfriend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and then I thought oh what the heck, and look how cute the lipglosses are in it! Now I just need a vanity tabel lol...


----------



## Susanne (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the lipglasses in there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks yummy...

And great haul, enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 3, 2008)

double post


----------



## Jot (Sep 3, 2008)

Fab stuff. love the lipglass sweetie jar


----------



## n_c (Sep 3, 2008)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a jar like that full of mints! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 3, 2008)

how exciting! Enjoy!


----------



## LP_x (Sep 3, 2008)

Ooh great haul, enjoy it! I love the lipglass container. Great idea


----------



## dustypaws (Sep 3, 2008)

awesome haul - and i love the jar idea! so cute


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love that benefit lipgloss from glamour magazine, one of my faves!


----------



## nunu (Sep 3, 2008)

great haulage!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 3, 2008)

great haul.


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 3, 2008)

i really like how u stored ur stuff!! really nice


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 24, 2008)

we have the same bedsheets! haha! i saw it and went WOAH THATS MY BED!


----------



## User49 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_we have the same bedsheets! haha! i saw it and went WOAH THATS MY BED!_

 
Haha that's funnY! My boyfriend has been trying to get rid of them forever but I just love my polka dots!!!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2008)

Great haul


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

Great haul... i love were you put your lipglasses... that is so cute.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Sep 25, 2008)

Great Haul


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! Lovely haul!


----------

